# Official Wizards @ Bulls Saturday December 27, 2003, 7:30 cst. WGN, NBALP, WB50.



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards lost tonight. Wizards are 8-19. They beat us by 25 the first game of the year.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 84
The Wiz -- 82

It's close because we're at home. Otherwise we beat them by at least 10.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Bulls- 90
Wizards- 82

Come on, we're bad, but we can't lose to the Wiz twice at home!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorcerers: 80
Bull: 94

JC/KH outplay the Wiz backcourt.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 93
Wizards: 85

Gill: 24 pts, 7 boards
Crawford: 29 pts, 7 assists
Hinrich: 14 pts, 5 boards, 6 assists


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 85
Wiz - 77

JC - 25


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Payback time. They embarassed us on the opener. Hopefully we're ready for this one. 

Saturday Night games @ the UC on WGN usually = BULLS WIN!

Bulls 97
Wizards 92

Jamal: 26 pts


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bullz 101
Wiz 91

Crawford 18

Bulls want redemption for 1st game of year. Plus they know now that they have got to step it up or face anotehr dismal season. I hope we can take advantage of these patsy East teams.

Jhaze99


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We are not in any way, shape, or form a team to worry about at this point in time.

Bulls 91
Wizards 83


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 87
Wiz 82


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

If we can win 3 of these 4 games... we might actually be able to turn this season around.

Bulls 94
Wiz 84


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

You think the Bulls are shorthanded, look at the Wizards.

Bulls 90
Wizards 80


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

It will be our 2nd straight win!!!

Bulls beat Wizz' 98-84!!!


JC with 27,6,7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Guys, remember Crawford played 48 minutes against Cleveland. His shot might not be there tonight. Gills hot well. Usually when he shoots well one night the next night he is down. Just reminding everyone.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dumb question.....

Is this WGN broadcast regional or national?

JC>Huges
KH>Blake

Beat 'em in the backcourt.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

The WGN broadcasts are always regional which SUCKS.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Dumb question.....
> 
> Is this WGN broadcast regional or national?


My local listings show this game as being on tonight. So it appears to be National. Check for it tonight. I will.

I say we win this one, they don't have MJ to intimidate us anymore. And Chandler and Curry aren't playing so Kwame Brown has no reason to think he belongs on the floor tonight.

Bulls win.

Bulls 93
Wizards 87

Crawford 38


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

We should win this game. Washington's not good and they also played last night. On top of that, we should be wanting revenge after they absolutely embarrassed us in the opener (I know that game left a bad taste in MY mouth). I think Gill is a key tonight, with Jamal playing so much last night. I think we'll pull it out...

Bulls - 93
Wiz - 89

Gill scores 22.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Wizards 90.
Bulls 79.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> We are not in any way, shape, or form a team to worry about at this point in time.
> 
> Bulls 91
> Wizards 83


And the Bulls are? Is this Lou Holtz masquerading as MJG?

Seriously, this could come down to who has 5 players standing on the court at the end of the game. What is the Wizards injury situation? I believe Arenas is out? What's their frontcourt depth looking like tonight?

Quick story, my high school team finished a game with 3 players on the court and still won a game. We had to play a 1-2 zone (a triangle). I mention this because it wouldn't surprise me if the Bulls end up in this situation one of these games given all of their injuries.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Surprise Surprise!!!

Wizards 88 
Bulls 86


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bulls 78

Wizards 75

High Scorer Chris Jefferies with 15


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 49
Wizards 387


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Bulls 49
> Wizards 387


Give us a breakdown of who the top scorers for the Wizards will be. It sounds like Wilt's single game scoring record could be in jeopardy tonight. 

I forgot to give my score above. Wiz 88 Bulls 79


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, I'm so far out of the ribs running that it ain't even funny...

Both teams banged up. Both teams on the second game of a back-to-back. I like the Wiz's front line from a defensive standpoint but offensively - yech. Crawford, Hinrich and Gill are gonna have to score. Hopefully Fizer gets a little run tonight to spell Davis and he might actually make a shot. (What's up with him anyway? His shot has been ghastly.)

Bulls 82
Wiz 75


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 102
Wiz 85

Craw 26
Hinrich 16

Surprise!!! Surprise!!! 
Antonio Davis 24 points 13 rebs

Bulls start fighting there way back into the playoffs tonight!


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wizards 99
Bulls 74

Hughes 20 points
Etan Thomas 13 points 13 boards


Wait....that was the first game....


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

SATURDAY WGN GAME?

IT'S FREAKING OVER

BULLS- 101
WIZARDS-87


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> And the Bulls are? Is this Lou Holtz masquerading as MJG?
> ...


Until we get back our injured players and work out a consistent rotation with those guys, I do not go into any game believing we will win. There are many games (this one is one of them) that I believe we <i>can</i> win, but pretty much none that I believe we <i>will</i> win.

Arenas will be returning on Tuesday, so he's still out for this game. Here's what our lineup will probably look like:

PG: Blake (26 minutes), Knight (16), Dixon (6)
SG: Hughes (36), Dixon (8), Hayes (4)
SF: Hayes (38), Jeffries (8)
PF: Jeffries (24), Kwame (24)
C: Etan (26), Haywood (18), Kwame (4)

Just kind of made those up off the top of my head, but they are probably pretty close to what we'll do. Whether or not we win is dependent on a few things in my opinion: how selfishly Hughes plays, how often our guards look to go inside as opposed to getting their own shot, and how hot our 1-3 players are.

With Arenas and Stackhouse out, Hughes is the only veteran player who gets heavy minutes on the team. I really don't think that is a good role for him at all, as he gets very selfish with the ball on offense. He forces a ton of shots, doesn't look to pass except when he has no other option, and just generally tries to be a better player than he is. It seems like every game, we get a 2/3 on 1 fast break, and he turns it into an offensive foul because he doesn't dish off to either side. It's frustrating, especially when he looked so good earlier in the year with Arenas by his side.

Hand in hand with that, none of our outside players other than Blake look to get the ball into the post. Hughes, Hayes, and Dixon are all gunners, and would much rather pass between each other hoping for a semi-open 20 footer as opposed to throwing it in down low. Both Kwame and Etan are good players in the post, and Haywood and Jeffries have their moments as well. Games are more easily won when playing inside-out, but our perimeter players don't seem to believe that.

Also going hand in hand with the last point, whether or not we win or lose is pretty much entirely dependent on how hot our outside players are. Since they don't pass inside that often (45 of our 75 shots last game were from Hughes/Dixon/Hayes/Blake), we live and die with our outside shooters. In our last game, those four combined to go 16-45 from the field, and we lost. In our last victory, against the Jazz, those four went 17-41. It may not seem that much better, but that's about 7% higher -- a pretty big difference when talking about the guys that are taking a majority of your shots. If Hughes, Hayes, and Dixon (and to a lesser extent Blake) combine to shoot over 40%, the chance of us winning increases dramatically.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be at the game tonight -- sitting on court level for the first time! Hopefully I'll see a win...

Bulls 82
Wiz 75


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win 102-82

jc high scorer 27


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washington 8-19 4-12 on the road 2-8 last 10 games lost 3 in a row. 
Shooting 41% allow 44% 33% in threes. 44% allowed 42.3 rebounds. allow 44.8 just 18.7 assists as a team. 9.5 steals. 16.8 t/o Allow 16.3 89pts a game 93.9 allowed

Arenas on dsiabled list as is stackhouse and whitney

Larry Hughes 40% 38% in threes. 18.5pts 5 rebounds. 2.4 assists 1.15 steals. 2.52 t/o
Jarvis Hayes 40% 35% in threes. 11.5 4.4 rebounds 1.7 assists 1.33 steals. 1.96 t/o

No one else in double figures except arenas. 

Bulls. 8-20 4-10 at home 3-7 last ten games. 
*last 12 games* 39% allow 45% 30% in threes allow 32% 44.2 rebounds. Allow 44.3 21.8 assists. 14 t/o allow 15.25. 8.8 steals. 86.6 pts opp. 89.5

Crawford 19.2 39% 28% in threes 3.6 rebounds 5.4 assists 2.25 t/o 2.1 steals. 
Gill 11.7 pts 39% 30% in threes. 3.7 rebounds. 1.8 t/o 
Hinrich 11.7 pts 41% 30% in threes. 4 rebounds. 6.8 assists. 3.5 t/o 1.3 steals. 
Davis 10.2pts 41% 9.3 rebounds. 2 assists 2.1 t/o 1.2 blks


This game is going to be very tough to predict! We had four players last night that logged heavy, heavy minutes:
Crawford 48
Davis 39
Gill 38
Blount 28
So, look for JYD to play heavy minutes in place of AD. JYD just 20 minutes last night. But the other players concern me. When Gill gets heavy minutes and scores well the night before he struggles the next game. If Jamal is tired from last night, look for him to struggle. So unfortunatley we will see a lot of Fizer, Robinson Johnson and Jeffries in this game. 

We can win this game. But, I say in an effort to stop the four game winning streak last night that Skiles played major players too many minutes. If Fizer comes to play the way he can play sometimes we can win. But I don't see that. 

Washington in an awful, awful game. 84-71. Bulls shoot in the low 30's. 

I hope i am wrong.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

how quickly do attitudes change? 2 weeks ago, heck 2 months ago, we would see alot of these predictions

Bulls 106
Washington 78. 

Now we actually see some Washington predictions for a win, and that is with a team with Stackhouse and Arenas on the IR. Sure, we played last night, sure they beat the living crap out of us on opening night, sure they are unhanded, and sure we have some injuries. But there is no reason why we cant win this game and win it rather easily. On paper atleast. It will probably be an ugly, low scoring game, As i predicted earlier, but if the Bulls dont win a game against a washington team that really isnt that good and is already depleted, then we should be wondering if Skiles can really coach at all. You have to win games like this to have any hope of the postseason, even in the pitiful east


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Truthfully, the only time the Wizards have won without Arenas is when Hughes has a big game. If you hold Hughes to 20 points or under, the Wizards just can't win. 

When Hughes does have a big game, the Wizards have a win over Utah, and two road wins over Milwauke and Portland.

The scouting report isn't hard, put your best defender on Hughes and you'll win.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

BTW, Hughes is a particulary great on the ball defender against guys that like to hold the ball and create for themselves. The only guys who usually have good nights against Hughes are catch n shoot type guys, so I wouldn't look for Crawford to explode for 30 unless he's doing that.

The Crawford/Hughes match is the match to watch. Whoever wins that battle will more than likely win the game.

From NBA.Com-

KEY-MATCHUP:
Hughes vs. Crawford
The similarities between these players are almost eerie as both guards lead their teams into battle tonight. Both Hughes and Crawford played one year of collegiate basketball before leaving college early for the NBA. Picked with the eighth overall selection in their respective NBA Drafts, the 6-5 guards are capable of playing both guard positions, using tremendous athleticism and offensive ability to lead their teams in scoring in the absence of key teammates. Tonight's match-up in Chicago may have both players thinking they are looking in the mirror.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 92
Wizards 87

Crawford 24


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be at the game tonight- will anyone else?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 82
wizards 74


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

lol i've been waiting for this matchup. This decides who the worst team in the league is :devil: 

Bulls 96 Bullets 85


I'm betting Hughes takes more bad shots than Jamal  AD and JYD better come ready, Bullets have some big bodies inside that i'm not sure they can handle. 

If the Bulls lose it would be an alltime lowpoint for them imo.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm hearing there's an outside chance Curry may play some tonight.

Whether he does or not, positive emotion and momentum generated from last night's win will carry the Bulls to their second straight win.

Bulls 99
Wiz 92


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Close call. I'll go:

Bulls 92
Wiz 90


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

OMG! I will actually be able to watch this game because the Wizards are a "local" team for me.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just chiming in...

I got Sirius satellite radio for Christmas and they have an agreement with the NBA to broadcast games. I've been listening to like 5 games tonight.

I'd advise those who can afford it, get it. It is $13/month and you get 100 channels of music, news & sports. Right now, there are 6 NBA games on the air.

It's nice.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 98-81

Crawford new career high


Wiz on second night of back to backs .

The Wiz just wanna go home :verysad: so we send them with a nice beatdown


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Just chiming in...
> 
> I got Sirius satellite radio for Christmas and they have an agreement with the NBA to broadcast games. I've been listening to like 5 games tonight.
> ...


OT: So Retro -- you have the kind where you have it in your car and have an adapter for the home stereo? And Sirius is the one with no commercials on any channels? (right?)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: So Retro -- you have the kind where you have it in your car and have an adapter for the home stereo? And Sirius is the one with no commercials on any channels? (right?)
> ...


I was skeptical, but after I activated it, I fell in love. Nice variety of music channels and no commericals... at least I haven't heard one.

I got the whole line for Christmas. I got the JamPak, which includes the player and a car kit. Works awesome. In addition to that, I also got a home kit which allows you to run it into a stereo and I also got the boombox for my office. My girlfriend really outdid herself.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We should KILL this Wiz team.

Blake
Hughes
Hayes
Jeffries
Thomas

Wow, seems like a weak starting lineup.

Hinrich
Crawford
Gill
JYD
AD

For us... Hinrich got a nice intro... as did Gill and Craw.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I was skeptical, but after I activated it, I fell in love. Nice variety of music channels and no commericals... at least I haven't heard one.
> ...


make an honest woman out of this one, my friend!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Conspiracy Theory number 1: Kendall Gill is paying Hinrich to pass it to him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We best win this one. Our injury problems pale in comparison to the Wiz' who've lost their two best and most veteran players.

I'm surprised they've done as well as they have


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Jamal finally understands Skiles as he is playing damn good D. They are raving on Craw.

AD wants to punch Etan in the mouth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. Jamal is looking franchise tonight.

Looks like Skiles has cracked the puzzle.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, Jamal's cookin tonight


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Crawford *4-4* with 10 :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal is officially out of his slump. Holy ****, this guy's hot.

AD got absolutely posterized by Thomas a few plays back. That was vicious.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal is showing you right now why though their stats are similiar, Larry Hughes is a dog compared to where Crawford should be.

As far as the Wizards. I'm still shocked to see Steve Blake in the NBA. But I'm even more shocked by how solid he looks. He really is a poor man's jason williams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice start! 16-10. I am watching the game on WGN so I won't post very much. Jamal is right on with his shot. Great news.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

where is dabullz? 

The apologies for Jamal Crawford thread from earlier this week start right here for those of you who called him a cancer, a bum, ship him out of town, etc.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Uh oh, Quick someone trade Jamal before us fans get unrealistic expectations that he should never miss a shot or have a few bad games .....Too late....


With that out of the way....The team is playing well. Hope they can go a full 48 that way.

Jamal's game has improved and I do believe Skiles has gotten through to him...Play some D and the game will come to you.

Also, Gill has really stepped up lately...even, ugggh, Corie Blount ahs been serviceable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford is literally begging with Skiles to let him stay on the floor after that last shot.:laugh:

And people say he would never take responsiblity. Old habits die hard, but clearly Jamal is working his way out of them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Crawford>>>Hughes
Hinrich>>>Blake

We win this in the backcourt, IMO.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jamal is showing you right now why though their stats are similiar, Larry Hughes is a dog compared to where Crawford should be.
> 
> As far as the Wizards. I'm still shocked to see Steve Blake in the NBA. But I'm even more shocked by how solid he looks. He really is a poor man's jason williams.


Just wait til they pull out the all-Maryland backcourt (Blake and Dixon). They shouldn't be starting or playing major minutes, but I think that given some time they'll at least belong.

It's still a bit early to dog Hughes and say Jamal is all that. Jamal's had lots of dog games himself, and Hughes has had quite a few good ones.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I may have been hard on him but I never called him any names. Thank God. 

He looks great so far at both ends of the court. JYD bringing a lot of energy early on.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

There are no apologies.

Jamal was on the post game and basically said Skiles was right for benching him and he understands he needs to play better defense, etc.

Jamal sounded mature.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, we are really playing well in the first....Tough D, Blount hitting open shots...

Great play, after a sloppy play, by Crawford on the fast break. He held on to it long enough to let JYD catch and go in for the lay up and foul. 

On the previous play I was impressed to see that after Crawford made a bad decision (those are going to happen with his talent), he turned to Skiles on the way back down the court and said - "I know, my fault, I was outta control". 

Skiles is getting thwough to this team. I just hope Chandler and Curry are learning while they sit.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Conspiracy Theory number 1: Kendall Gill is paying Hinrich to pass it to him.


Ever since you mentioned it during the last game on WGN, I noticed Hinrich does look off JC consistently. 

Anyways, this has been a good game so far. I love watching JC when hes on, hes truly one of the most entertaining guys to watch. I think that last shot he missed was a heat check, but he lost balance. As long as he doesnt take any more that difficult, he should be okay with skiles. 

Hinrich to Blount, its becoming the catchphrase.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Just wait til they pull out the all-Maryland backcourt (Blake and Dixon). They shouldn't be starting or playing major minutes, but I think that given some time they'll at least belong.
> ...


I really like Juan Dixon. I think Jordan made the right pick getting him. He's going to be a really nice player in this league.

Kind of a cross betweeen Iverson and Hersey Hawkins.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good hustle by ERob balanced out by a stupid foul by the time I finished typing


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

c'mon guards! Bring a big man to the middle, a guard on each side, make crisp passes and use lots a pump fakes! Presses arent hard to beat unless you're facing a combo of Prince/Wallace or something like that.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy, Fizer has fallen so far it's painful to watch.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jamal got a challenge from the coach and stepped up to answer the call. Hope he can sustain the effort, because what we saw last game and so far tonight is what he is capable of.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Boy, Fizer has fallen so far it's painful to watch.


Whats up with that? Its almost like he lost interest.

Its a shame.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Jamal got a challenge from the coach and stepped up to answer the call. Hope he can sustain the effort, because what we saw last game and so far tonight is what he is capable of.


I doubt he is capable of this every night. Lets not get ahead of ourselves. But he is clearly a better player then given credit for on this board. Especially by the minions who called him a bum, a cancer, ship his *** out of town, etc. Has skiles gotten into him, or has he just gotten over a slump? We will never know.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Ever since you mentioned it during the last game on WGN, I noticed Hinrich does look off JC consistently.


???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*MJG*

Check your PM's, please.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> ???????????????????????????????????????


I'm doubt that its intentional, but it seems pretty consistent to be a coincedence. WATCH. Hinrich hardly passes JC the ball.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gill takes a page from the JC handbook!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I dunno... I guess Fizer's just lost all his confidence 

A damn shame, no doubt about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Gill takes a page from the JC handbook!


Which part? The flashy move? The missed layup? Or the flying over the top of another player en route to the floor?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Gill takes a page from the JC handbook!


Which part? The flashy move? The missed layup? Or the flying over the top of another player en route to the floor? 

Our offense needs to get it going.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt he is capable of this every night. Lets not get ahead of ourselves. But he is clearly a better player then given credit for on this board. Especially by the minions who called him a bum, a cancer, ship his *** out of town, etc. Has skiles gotten into him, or has he just gotten over a slump? We will never know.


Of course I don't expect a career game every night. Even MJ didn't play like last night _every night_. But I hope this is a renewed commitment to playing hard on both sides of the court all the time, in response to Skiles' "message" to him.

JAMAL FOR 3!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

has anyone noticed that kirk has been playing more and more off the ball?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I dunno... I guess Fizer's just lost all his confidence
> 
> A damn shame, no doubt about it.


What does confidence have to do with falling asleep and getting beat on a simple back door by Kwame? Last night he got yanked for failing to rotrate on defense. You mis shots, you miss shots...no big deal. But if you play lazy indifferent defense thewn you don't belong on the floor.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Call it confidence, interest, whatever. Marcus was hungry last season and now he seems to be phoning it in.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Can anybody tell me why Antonio Davis takes half our team's perimeter jumpers?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JYD dives on a dribble to steal the ball, thats what you call hustle! 

JC comes back in and drains the three, beautiful. Skiles is really getting through to him, if he continues on this path and starts showing some consistency in hi shot, he will be special.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Can anybody tell me why Antonio Davis takes half our team's perimeter jumpers?


Because Crawford and Hinrich both instintcually pass out of that pick and roll...just imagine if they ran it with somebody who could actually shoot?

But then I kind of wonder if Davis isn't open by design.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Call it confidence, interest, whatever. Marcus was hungry last season and now he seems to be phoning it in.


Yup, and now with Davis earning his 3rd foul who does Skiles turn to? Is Johnson going to have to try to play PF again???


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> has anyone noticed that kirk has been playing more and more off the ball?


I noticed that thus far this game. One thing Skiles might be trying to do is exploit Blake/Dixon on Hinrich. Kirk can take them both off the dribble, and he can outrebound them as well. I don't know, though.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> JYD dives on a dribble to steal the ball, thats what you call hustle!
> 
> JC comes back in and drains the three, beautiful. Skiles is really getting through to him, if he continues on this path and starts showing some consistency in hi shot, he will be special.


why does skiles get credit? the guy was in a slump. now he is out of it. pretty and simple. we love him now, but hated him last week. skiles is pretty much the same as us


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed that thus far this game. One thing Skiles might be trying to do is exploit Blake/Dixon on Hinrich. Kirk can take them both off the dribble, and he can outrebound them as well. I don't know, though.


hopefully its a ploy to make kirk shoot more. his shot is pretty to watch


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll bet when Blount signed he never thought he'd be playing this much.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Confidence breeds competence, or so they say. Right now Fizer has neither.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I'll bet when Blount signed he never thought he'd be playing this much.


 He is going to want a raise. And pax will probably give him the full MLE for 5 years uninsured and guaranteed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Blount's not been bad... in fact I really didn't mind him last year... I just didn't like him for >10-15 minutes on a steady basis.

Right now, we just don't have much choice. I thought Eddy was due back


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> why does skiles get credit? the guy was in a slump. now he is out of it. pretty and simple. we love him now, but hated him last week. skiles is pretty much the same as us


Because JCs only bad shot of the game, he looked over to Skiles immediatley saying it was a bad shot, that means Skiles is changing his whole mentality. 

I dont give Skiles credit for JC hitting shots right now, just for the change in the mentality.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> hopefully its a ploy to make kirk shoot more. his shot is pretty to watch


He does defer too much sometimes. Selfless is the way I'd describe it. We've got to remember he's a rookie.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Blount's not been bad... in fact I really didn't mind him last year... I just didn't like him for >10-15 minutes on a steady basis.

Right now, we just don't have much choice. I thought Eddy was due back 

C Blizzy called it... Lint's in at the 4.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Wizards bigs are attacking the offensive glass hard tonight.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Crawford 7-9 for 18 points in 15 mins

These past two nights have been a pretty good way to come out a slump, I think.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, we ought to be kicking these guys' butts!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We've hit the duldroms again.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Linton!
Linton!
Linton!
Linton!
Linton!
Linton!
Linton!
Linton!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, we ought to be kicking these guys' butts!


Not really. Aside from Crawfords early hot shooting, no one has really been able to score on our team consistently.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

blizzy called it, but i was thinking it. everyone, we have our 8th 4 on the team. if lint has a future in the Nba its there

Frustrating first half. we outplay these guys for 23 minutes and 20 seconds and lead by only 2. Damn. But we are still in control


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Blount's not been bad... in fact I really didn't mind him last year... I just didn't like him for >10-15 minutes on a steady basis.
> 
> Right now, we just don't have much choice. I thought Eddy was due back
> ...


Mike, I think we both are thinking the same thing as far as Fizer goes. His poor play is killing us. If we weren't so short-handed he'd be taking up residence at the end of the bench and sitting on the Dalibor Bagaric Memorial Chair.

If there was ever a player who needed a change of scenery, its Senior.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Craw needs to keep on shooting. His looks weren't that great in the second quarter, but he's definitely on tonight. Need to free him up more. Kirk needs to hit that wide open three from the top of the arc. He looks a little tired tonight, IMO.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk needs to hit that wide open three from the top of the arc. He looks a little tired tonight, IMO.


I agree. Kirk doesn't look like he has his normal energy tonight. And as soon as he starts knocking down those open 3's it's going to free up so many things on the floor.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Jc pulls the around the back much cleaner than Gill.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Beautiful pass Hinrich, our defense on the past couple plays has been good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> the Dalibor Bagaric Memorial Chair.


:laugh: :laugh: 

Well, at least we get to see Chris Jeffries shoot airballs.

I was hoping I'd get to see hm after missing his 12 point outburst the other night


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Well you guys started dogging Hughes and he's pretty much caught up with Crawford as far as scoring goes. We'll see the statlines at the end of the game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, there's the CJeff none of us know anything about.

Who knows, maybe Skiles will get his head on straight and turn him into a player. Stranger things have happened (like CJeff's hair)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Someone should tell Jeffries that they're leaving him open for a reason.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

nice to see Jamal not settle for a jumper and try to draw some contact.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford playing great tonight on both ends.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls up 71-63 after three quarters.. Crawford with 27

JYD with 7 pts, 11 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike, I think we both are thinking the same thing as far as Fizer goes. His poor play is killing us. If we weren't so short-handed he'd be taking up residence at the end of the bench and sitting on the Dalibor Bagaric Memorial Chair.
> ...


Count me in with you two!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Well you guys started dogging Hughes and he's pretty much caught up with Crawford as far as scoring goes. We'll see the statlines at the end of the game.


Looks like you should have waited until the end of the game as well. 

Crawford ain't done. And he's having a bigger impact on the defensive end to this point than Hughes is.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford at both ends of the court has played a very nice game! JYD has also.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Hey, there's the CJeff none of us know anything about.


Seriously. I still don't know who this guy is or where he came from.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like you guys are going to take this. Hughes goes to the bench and Crawford goes on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Jamals playing great defense, hes done a better job than heinrich has on Hughes. Right now, i'm almost missing JC's bad shots, its arguably more frustrating seeing JYD or Blount brick it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford with the Lebron-like unselfishness giving up to JYD for the dunk!!!!

WOOO


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

The offense is nice, but man he sure has been turning it up defensively lately. That's the coach getting through to him, Jamal never had this much defensive intensity before.

We might actually have a hell of a player on our hands, the backcourt of the future if you will might already be assembled.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Where was this the rest of the game.. So we decide to showoff in the 4th :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about that unselfish play by Jamal? Givin' it up to JYD.

Another Jamal, Larry Hughes simliarity...both friends with Nelly.
This is getting kind of eeiry.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

As Freddie Prinze used to say...


Looooooooooookiiiinggg Goooooooood!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal with the jumper, Kirk with the assist.

Get used to it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JCraw needs to buy Nelly season tickets.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD is a really nice player. If he had a shot, he'd be a total star. As it stands, he does remind me of a poor man's rodman. Or maybe a middling man's rodman. He's pretty good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Might want to look into running some plays for Jamal down the stretch here. I mean...instead of Gill and JYD. But that would just be my own personal bias.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal is like a mix of Paul Piece and Tracy McGrady


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford not only has 15 more points than Hughes tonight, but 6 more assists, 2 more steals and 2 more blocks. 

Hinrich with 9 assists tonight, even though he looks tired.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Ya Hughes has been sleepwalking through this game, but he's been on the bench for a long time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If Fizer could get a few baskets the entire team would be contributing to this one. 

Even Jeffries has a few good minutes of hustle and even a three.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, Brendan Haywood thought he could take someone off the dribble.

High comedy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JCraw career high. Nice.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

17 steals for the Bulls tonight!! 

The team record is 21 (happened in 1971)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One of my favorite things in basketball: Watching Jamal drain shots in people's grill.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

poor Juan Dixion, he has no chance with the way JC is hitting.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Damn Crawford is on fire.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Well you guys owed this one. Next time we play we'll have Arenas and Stack back, and you guys might be healthy too, so that'll be more interesting.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

It never ceases to amaze me why when our best offensive player is having his best game of the year on both ends, we have him set up on the offside of the ball not doing anything...and have guys like Gill and Blount forcing up bad shots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal Freaking Crawford.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey this Crawford kid... he's pretty good.

Yeah.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Their was no way to stop Crawford tonight, he was just on fire, no defense can stop a guy when he's hitting like that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah. With the way Crawford is literally hitting everything he throws up from everywhere, you'd think we'd be milking his hot hand just wee bit more.

I want to see him get 50 badly.

Who was the last bulls player to get 50?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Hey this Crawford kid... he's pretty good.
> 
> Yeah.


LOL, Yeah he's pretty good......

Too bad I keep seeing him on some Bull's Fans Trading Block.

:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, now imagine if we were healthy.

Jamal wouldn't need to score 41, and probably wouldn't. 

Kirk looks a bit tired tonite, but is still doing really well.

Our subs would be our starters and they have done really well.

The future is bright when this is the norm instead of the "flash" that gives us hope.

So...Paxson and all wanna be Paxson's ----> please quit trying to trade Crawford. Give him time with Skiles and we will have our true superstar.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bach's giving Jamal a much deserved pat on the back


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

CJeff gets the fans some food


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I kind of like the fact that even though we are up with 14 with about a minute left according to the game tracker, we are looking to do nothing but put more points on the board.

It makes me happy to be a Bulls fan. You embarassed in the beginning of the season, we will make life miserable for you now. Hinrich please help Crawford get 50. Thank you, good night.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Just as I wrote that they took the starters out. Oh well, time for Linton to get double digits


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Leave it to Jeff to do it again.. I think he's 2 for 2 at three's for the fans to reach 100 :laugh: 

Good win but I expected it anyways!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

42 pts, 6 assists, 4 boards and 4 steals and 2 Blocked shots from Crawford. 
And Hinrich throwing in with 11 assists. 

Now if we can get the rest of our team back off the injured list....
Games like this are fun.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Great game by Jamal. I only caught the 4th quarter but it looked like the Bulls played with tremidious energy. Man I love the enthusiasm JYD brings to the game


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Hey this Crawford kid... he's pretty good.
> 
> Yeah.



YOU THINK   


Good job jamal and all the bulls tonight .This team is learning its gonna be scary when we stop playing our scrubs so much :yes:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 42 pts, 6 assists, 4 boards and 4 steals from Crawford.
> And Hinrich throwing in with 11 assists.
> 
> ...



I second that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal 42 points, 4 boards, 6 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks
JYD 9 points 14 boards, 4 steals
Kirk 5 points 11 assists, 1 steal
Gill 9 points, 6 boards, 4 assists, 3 steals
AD 11 points 9 boards, 2 steals

That starting five put together 14 steals. 

Jamal obviously had a spectacular game. Cool

It's impressive how our other starters all had nice games too.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Jamal shooting 28-47 in the last two games which is around 60%. Thats being on fire. Jamal also had a cool 6 assists and 4 steals. 

Bulls played great defense as a team also, JYD had a great game. Hinrich had 11 assists. 

Bulls are 5-8 under Skiles, many of the games coming without Chandler and Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Standing ovation from truebluefan!!! Crawford deserves all the credit and JYD! But mainly Crawford!!!! 

I give him props.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Jamal shooting 28-47 in the last two games which is around 60%. Thats being on fire. Jamal also had a cool 6 assists and 4 steals.
> 
> Bulls played great defense as a team also, JYD had a great game. Hinrich had 11 assists.
> ...


Exactly! when pipp and chandler and Curry come back. Players like jeffries and johnson and fizer will not play.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Imo this was a must-win for Chi. The Bullets have been awful, and tonite doesnt surprise me, their probably the worst team in the NBA right now. If Chicago lost tonite, i would've lost alot of confidence in their ability to win despite the win the other night. 

Did you all notice how little run Kwame gets? Funny thing is when he gets the time he plays well, he just doesnt seem to get the opportunities other 'potential stars' get. Wizards are way too guard-oriented with TO prone guards, tonite is a typical loss, other than Hughes didnt shoot them out of it this game.  Even with Arenas, they have some major issues, and it starts with playstyle.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Bulls win 98-81
> 
> Crawford new career high
> ...




Just call me MR.cleo


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Jamal Freaking Crawford.


Vega, you took the words right out of my mouth! 

What an absolutely awesome game for Jamal :clap: :clap:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> So...Paxson and all wanna be Paxson's ----> please quit trying to trade Crawford. Give him time with Skiles and we will have our true superstar.


Ditto. And KH did look tired. JC had the energy of a hyena on angel dust. Awesome to watch.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Jamal*

Great game , Jamal !

I am extremley happy that you had chance to visit our Bulls fans
forum and "enjoyed" reading some comments ! Keep going !
We need you now ,not in the future . Kirk did good job,too!

We are moving, I am not sure how fast, but MOOOOVING !


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS, that might be the most accurate prediction I've ever seen on a messageboard.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Holy mutha....

Best performance I've seen from a Bull in a looooong time...probably since last year when Jay got the triple double.

Jamal still needs to work on defense...it seems that he can't follow his man well. He is always WAY behind his man and the other players have to pick up the slack. Once he got his defense down...he will be a good solid player.

Our defense was beautiful tonight...man I love this new team...we're winning with half our guys injured.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Your also beating a team without it's two best players at home.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Your also beating a team without it's two best players at home.


Before you use the injury excuse, you should look at the injuries that the Bulls had endured throughout this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Your also beating a team without it's two best players at home.


Yep. And we have three players hurt as do you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Before you use the injury excuse, you should look at the injuries that the Bulls had endured throughout this season.


agreed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Holy mutha....
> 
> Best performance I've seen from a Bull in a looooong time...probably since last year when Jay got the triple double.
> ...


Did you see him in the first half? In the first half he was stuck to Hughes like a second shirt. I think he was tired a little bit in the 4th and was losing Dixon(who is a little harder to keep up with, just ask Kirk) behind screens. But his arms are long enough that even though he trails those plays he can sneak in and get blocks that way.

His defense in the first quarter wasn't just decent defense, he really showed an ability to shut a guy down. Jamal may actually have the potential to be more than just a capable defender. His long arms are a real asset on defense when he uses them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Your also beating a team without it's two best players at home.


We're missing Curry, Chandler and Pippen. That is probably even more significant than you missing Stack and Arenas.(I personally don't think Stack can play with Arenas in the long term. Stack is a cancer, and the longer he is injured, the better for the Wizards.)


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Guard oriented play is so scary to rely on, though, no?

Is it going to take 42 points from JC to win from now on? Because believe you me, he's not going to get that every night.

I do like that his offensive energy fed off of his defensive energy. That's how they've always said it should be; we saw the living proof tonight.

4 steals and 2 blocks, that's just hot. Almost as hot as 5 for 7 from downtown.

But the stat I like the most is the 5 free throws. Crawford has not shown to be good at getting to the line, and maybe his penetration game depends a lot on getting his outside game started, but it's a good thing to see.

Nevertheless, we need big men and we need post offense... and we need it badly.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Guard oriented play is so scary to rely on, though, no?
> 
> Is it going to take 42 points from JC to win from now on? Because believe you me, he's not going to get that every night.
> ...


There's no doubt Jamal needs help. He's not going to score 42 points every night but he's capable of having great games like that. Once Eddy recovers from his little boo boo and Tyson gets healthy this team is going to be good. 

HINRICH, CRAWFORD, gill, CHANDLER, CURRY

Hopefully we won't be completely out of it by then. There's still a chance.

Trade Jamal? Bah!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Nevertheless, we need big men and we need post offense... and we need it badly.









:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Guard oriented play is so scary to rely on, though, no?
> 
> Is it going to take 42 points from JC to win from now on? Because believe you me, he's not going to get that every night.
> ...


Showtyme you are very right.

I do believe that if we ahve this kind of an outsdie shooting threat (Crawford, Hinrich and Gill) that it will lead to open looks for Curry and Chandler. Plus, if Jeffries could buy a clue he might be able to take Johnson's and even E-Rob's minutes and also offer some outside shooting.

Bottom line, we are winning and losing with the only options we have right now. It will be fun and frustrating to watch when the Big guys return.

PS - Some mad props need to go to a guy I am not a huge fan of and that is Corie Blount. He has really played well recently.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Uh no, trust me, Arenas and Stack being out hurts us ALOT more. You guys still have Antonio Davis, Kirk Hienrich, JYD. We have Larry Hughes....and that's it. We're missing like 30-40 points out of our offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Uh no, trust me, Arenas and Stack being out hurts us ALOT more. You guys still have Antonio Davis, Kirk Hienrich, JYD. We have Larry Hughes....and that's it. We're missing like 30-40 points out of our offense.


We're missing like 30-40 percent...OF OUR TEAM.

I'm sorry but you are not selling me on the Wiz being able to use injuries as an excuse against the Bulls.

Even with the injuries, you have Dixon, Hayes, Blake, Jeffries, Etan Thomas, Kwame Brown, Haywood, Laetnner...maybe you don't like these guys but they would be logging major minutes on the bullls right now.

We played Linton Johnson and Chris Jeffries tonight. And Rick Brunson. And Corie Blount. None of those guys would even make the Wizards team.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Uh no, trust me, Arenas and Stack being out hurts us ALOT more. You guys still have Antonio Davis, Kirk Hienrich, JYD. We have Larry Hughes....and that's it. We're missing like 30-40 points out of our offense.


No. You guys still have Etan Thomas, Jarvis Hayes, and Kwame Brown, who are statistically as good as our guys. So we were in as bad a shape as you were, since Curry was our number one offensive option.

Bulls obviously just outplayed the Wiz tonight with similar talent.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> SATURDAY WGN GAME?
> 
> IT'S FREAKING OVER
> ...


damn i was freakin close!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I'll bet when Blount signed he never thought he'd be playing this much.


*"I'm surprised how much I've had him on the court," said coach Scott Skiles when asked if he was surprised about Blount. "He can knock down an open shot."*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,4482059.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

:laugh: I was just kidding around, but it seems Corie is surprising a lot of people these days. The Bulls have certainly gotten more than their money's worth from this FA signing.


----------

